# Editing in Photoshop Elements 11



## Su Bayfield (Oct 25, 2012)

I've used Photoshop Elements as a picture editor since version 1. It works well with Lightroom and I've been pleased with the results I was getting from PSE 8. In a rash moment I've upgraded to Elements 11 (mostly because it matches the latest camera raw plugin version) but I can't say I like the new interface at all. The tool bin at the bottom of the screen is particularly irritating - why such huge buttons and menus? I also much preferred the darker sleeker UI in PSE 8. Now with PSE 11 as my primary editor, interacting with lightroom 4.2, I have lost the 'edit in' option box that used to pop up when going to an external editor. Lightroom will copy the picture as a Tiff or PSD (whatever I have selected in my external editor preferences) and put it straight into the Elements editor. This means that I can no longer select to edit as a .jpg, (which was fixed with LR 4.2). Neither can I opt to edit the original or copy etc.

Out of interest I selected my old version of Elements 8 as a second editor. When I click this to edit a picture I get the option box, but it opens in PSE 11. Strange behaviour! Has anyone else upgraded to PSE 11 or are you all CS gurus? I'd be interested to hear others' experience.


Su


----------



## Tom75 (Oct 25, 2012)

I can probably not answer your question because I am not using Photoshop elements. But I agree with you because I tried the elements trial version and was not happy at all with the layout and how it worked.

I am using cs6 and for me it works perfect to click in LR edit in photoshop. The image will open in photoshop and when you are done you can save it in whatever file format you want and the final picture will appear again in LR.

I like this function a lot, works just great.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Pieterse16 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hello Su, 

Regarding the huge photo bin and tool options at the bottom: you can use F4 and F5 to hide / show these panes in PSE11.

Pieterse


----------



## Su Bayfield (Oct 26, 2012)

Many thanks for your comments and tips Tom and Pieterse,

I can work around the issues, though I might just go back to Elements 8. I was aware of the F4 & F5 function but the annoying thing is that the tool bin opens over the picture and needs to be closed every time you select a new tool, interrupting the workflow.

Best regards
Su


----------

